# No Salt Rub



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2006)

Here you go folks, as promised in another thread.  Enjoy!!

BARONâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]S NO SALT RUB
      (Dutchâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Version)

1 cup â€˜Sugar in the Rawâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]
3 tablespoons New Mexico chili powder 
1 tablespoon Sugar-free lemonade powder
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons celery seed
2 teaspoons fresh ground pepper
1 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon dill weed
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon marjoram
1 teaspoon sage

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and mix well.
Store any unused rub in an air tight container


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Oooooh, I like this.  I'm not big on salty foods and this sounds great.  Let me ask you this though how spicy or hot would you say it is?  My crowd isn't very big on spicy food and with the chili powder and cumin in there it makes me think that I'd have to cut those down to please the Midwestern palets.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2006)

Jene, the New Mexico chili powder is quite hot, you can substitute Anaheim chili powder which is milder. You can use the canned chil powder but then you're also adding some salt to the rub.


----------

